# TTG Galleries on an intranet?



## JoshCaple (Aug 26, 2008)

Please forgive my ignorance, I'm a photographer not a programmer... I want to use the TTG index to create offline galleries that can be viewed on a laptop that my computer is networked to. Is this possible/easy/whats the basic rundown?
This is kinda urgent too!

Thanks, Josh


----------



## DonRicklin (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome to our Forum! It would help to answer this question adequately if we new what OS you were using. This is quite easy and possible on a Mac system. Not familiar with the possibility for a PC one.

You can use the built in Apache server and use Web Sharing on a Mac.

Don


----------



## Sean McCormack (Aug 26, 2008)

Can't think of a reason it shouldn't, Josh.
If other intranet web pages work, it should be fine. You'll need javascript enabled though.


----------



## JoshCaple (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry. I am on a MacPro running OSX 1'.4.something where my assistant will dump/organise photos, will have a macbook networked (with an external display lugged into it) for clients to browse the photos.

Slightly off track, are there any lightroom galleries out that will allow clients to search or browse by keywords? 
for example, they can choose to view by date, location, model etc or any combination thereof?


----------



## Sean McCormack (Aug 26, 2008)

That would require a php based solution.. none of us currently developing have gotten that sophisticated yet! At least the developers I know!


----------



## davidmknoble (Aug 27, 2008)

Depending on your volume of images, one work around for sorting would be to create a few duplicate galleries.  If you are using the TTG AutoIndex galleries you could have one for each date, location, model. and then under each one different galleries:

week1, week2, week3
location1, location2, location3
model1, model2, model3

TTG's galleries do a great job of sorting alphabetically, so adding a new model or location would automatically sort.

This is a lot of extra work, but might get you close to what you need.

Keywords wouldn't work this way I suspect, because of the large number of keywords.

Best of luck!


----------



## theturninggate (Aug 28, 2008)

The catch running the Auto Index gallery is that it depends on PHP to index your galleries. No OS is, by default, setup to run PHP. You can get around that, however, by installing PHP on your machine. It's a headache to do manually, but you might give MAMP a go (note, I haven't tried MAMP myself, but it sounds awfully good).


----------

